# Pampa Gaúcho (RS) - História, cultura e campos a perder de vista!



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Os *pampas* constituem uma região natural e pastoril de planícies com coxilhas cobertas por campos localizada no sul da América do Sul. Geograficamente abrange a metade meridional do estado brasileiro do Rio Grande do Sul (ocupando cerca de 63% do território do estado),[1] o Uruguai e as províncias argentinas de Buenos Aires, La Pampa, Santa Fé, Córdoba, Entre Ríos e Corrientes. No âmbito brasileiro, os pampas podem ser designados com o termo regionalista *campanha gaúcha*.

No RS, o pampa gaúcho se confunde com uma região histórica e cultural que abrange a Campanha Gaúcha e a Fronteira Oeste, nos limites do Uruguai e Argentina, que forjaram a cultura, a história e o imaginário da imensa comunidade gaúcha, dentro e fora do RS. Nos últimos anos a região vem desenvolvendo o enoturismo e a produção de oliveiras, que agregam mais charme a uma região reconhecida pela sua tradição e produção de carnes e arroz.

As cidades que vou mostrar aqui são *Uruguaiana, Bagé, Santana do Livramento, Dom Pedrito, Piratini, São Gabriel e um pouco de Caçapava do Sul, Rosário do Sul e Pinheiro Machado*. Infelizmente em razão das circunstâncias não tirei fotos de Alegrete e Quaraí, que certamente tb merecem registros. Começo com Uruguaiana.

*Uruguaiana (RS) - 125 mil habitantes - 633 km da capital *
1 -








2-








3 -








4 -








5 -








6 -








7 -








8 -








9 -








10 -








11 -








12-








13 -








14 -








15 -








16 -








17 -


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Uruguaiana eh muito charmosa, espero que a cidade continue se desenvolvendo e atraia mais pessoas pro nucleo urbano!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Uma contribuiçãozinha para Uruguaiana










































Prédios charmosos, com influência platina e com elementos típicos do RS: baixos, chaminés de lareiras e churrasqueiras, topos dos prédios com estilo de chalé serrano, tijolos à vista vermelhos, janelas de madeira




















Uma rua que poderia perfeitamente estar na Argentina, pela sua arquitetura bem típica, somada a plátanos




























Centro de bom nível :











Uruguaiana - Porta de entrada na fronteira sudoeste.
















E terceiro maior do mundo





















http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa321/ricll/URUGUAIANA/20160817_135816_zpsjb0s7x56.jpg


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Excelente contribuição Ricardo. De fato, Uruguaiana é muito bonita e a influência argentina é muito evidente. Não é para menos, considerando que as cidades mais próximas estão do outro lado da fronteira.

Felix, Urguaiana está melhorando sim e com suas construções históricas (poucas, mas imponentes), seu aspecto organizado, ruas bonitas e bem traçadas, tende a ser uma das mais belas do RS (algo que já é na verdade hehe). Acho interessantes os novos projetos da cidade. Vou ver se acho e posto aqui.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Pena que não tem nenhuma cidade importante argentina do outro lado da fronteira. Senão eu até moraria em Uruguiana. Ela tem um contexto interessante, não sei explicar.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Muito bela Uruguaiana! Muito legal tuas fotos 👏


----------



## Gabriel09 (Feb 17, 2014)

Eu achava que Pelotas era a cidade mais platina do RS, mas depois de ver esse thread, não tenho duvidas que é Uruguaiana! 
Parece uma cidade muito agradável, prospera e bem cuidada, principalmente para os padrões do sul do estado. 
A maior dificuldade deve ser estar tão isolada de qualquer outro centro urbano significativo.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

As fotos ficaram ótimas! Uruguaiana é uma cidade que desperta curiosidade, já estive de passagem uma vez mas nem cheguei a conhecer o centro. 

Tem uma atmosfera especial, mas como foi comentado aqui, fica MUITO LONGE de POA, mais de 7h de viagem... Isso dificulta tudo, a economia, o turismo. Mas dentro desse contexto Uruguaiana conseguiu um desenvolvimento admirável.


----------



## Jvcp (Oct 12, 2008)

Muito boas as fotos e a viagem! Ainda pretendo fazer uma viagem por todas essas cidades. Conheço apenas Livramento e Bagé.

A distância de Uruguaiana para Porto Alegre é a mesma do que de Uruguaiana para Buenos Aires. Lembro que eu tinha um colega de estágio, há alguns bons anos atrás, que dizia isso e por isso ele ia para a capital argentina com uma boa frequência. Algo que me chamava a atenção neste colega e que percebi que é algo daquela região, é que ele falava chê (xê), ao invés de tchê. Outra característica do sotaque deles é falar, por exemplo, "leit", ao invés de "leitchi", ou mesmo "leitê". Seria semelhante a como se fala em Portugal.

Penso que a integração com o Uruguai é maior do que com a Argentina, porque a cidade argentina do outro lado da fronteira sempre é bem menor do que a brasileira e o rio Uruguai é grande e dificulta uma conexão maior. Na fronteira com o Uruguai, a fronteira costuma ser seca, o que torna duas cidades um único núcleo urbano. Além do mais, a população de cada lado é equivalente. Mas mesmo assim, claro que Uruguaiana sofre muita influência argentina.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Quem pensa em fazer uma viagem à Campanha, recomendo bastante. Hoje eu iria pela BR 290, desceria em Caçapava do Sul rumo a Bagé e de lá visitaria as vinícolas e olivas em direção à Candiota (uns 50 km). Depois retornaria e iria em direção à Livramento, passando pela Guatambu. Vale passear por Dom Pedrito, uma bela cidade. Quem tiver mais tempo, pode esticar a viagem em direção à Quaraí, Uruguaiana e Alegrete. Quem não, volta por Rosário do Sul e São Gabriel, que vale uma visita.

Imagens dos projetos de Uruguaiana, do forista GersonLDN. Muito bons:








Rio Grande do Sul - Notícias


Maravilhosos esses residenciais de Torres! :love:👏 👏 👏




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom. Não conheço Uruguaiana, sempre fica na minha lista de cidades a visitar a trabalho junto aos SESCs do RS mas pela distância e pela baixa demanda deles com Imbituba, acabo deixando-a de lado. 

Muitas edificações interessantes sobretudo as históricas. 

Cara, teu thread me deu uma nostalgia muito legal do SSC de antigamente. Sempre te falo isso, mas é uma sensação tão boa que faço questão de repetir. 

Abraços Edu!


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Eduhaus said:


> 5 -


Esses telhados em mansarda são raros no RS.


----------



## RicardoPOA (Mar 16, 2021)

Uruguaiana tem uma oferta bem razoável de prédios residenciais novos e de bom padrão para o tamanho da cidade, isso foi uma das coisas que me chamou a atenção em comparação a Livramento, por exemplo (já morei nas duas). Mercado imobiliário parece não estar tendo muito problema nos últimos anos, há inclusive um Ibis Hotel de 125 quartos sendo construído no momento. Há algumas famílias com terras e dinheiro sobrando que acabam comprando imóveis para investir. Talvez por isso, os preços sejam um pouco acima do que você esperaria para uma cidade de fronteira de 125mil hab. A chegada dos freeshops definitivamente vai ajudar a cidade. Há uns 8 ou 9 já em operação, alguns de tamanho razoável, ainda que não no nível Rivera. Enfim, a cidade tem potencial para melhorar, mas a coisa não é fácil, prefeitura deve vender o almoço para pagar a janta. Circula há anos um projeto de urbanização da beira do Rio Uruguai, mas nunca saiu do papel (procurem "largo da beira rio uruguaiana" no Google).


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Puro charme Uruguaiana, esse ar platino me deixa fascinado


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Muito ansioso para as próximas fotos! O pampa e' minha paisagem favorita no RS!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.

Uruguaiana tem o maior carnaval fora de época do Brasil. É o _Carnaval Internacional de Uruguaiana_, que atrai gaúchos, argentinos e uruguaios. Ele acontece na quaresma.

Manchete na Argentina:
*"COMIENZA HOY EL CARNAVAL DE URUGUAIANA"*
http://www.espaciodenoticias.com.ar/vernota.asp?id_noticia=22363























Viviane Araújo


























.
















Uruguaiana - Porta de entrada na fronteira sudoeste.


Uruguaiana cidade localizada na fronteira sodoeste do RGS, tem cerca de 140.000 habitantes. Se distingue das demais cidades da região por ter um "ar mais cosmopolita" e uma economia mais diversificada pelo intenso fluxo de comécio exterior, além de ser uma grande produtora de grãos e carne...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.



Fronteira com Argentina:

























Entrando em Uruguaiana: (vindo da Argentina)















Uruguaiana vista da Argentina:


























Uruguaiana - Porta de entrada na fronteira sudoeste.


Uruguaiana cidade localizada na fronteira sodoeste do RGS, tem cerca de 140.000 habitantes. Se distingue das demais cidades da região por ter um "ar mais cosmopolita" e uma economia mais diversificada pelo intenso fluxo de comécio exterior, além de ser uma grande produtora de grãos e carne...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Gabriel09 said:


> Eu achava que Pelotas era a cidade mais platina do RS, mas depois de ver esse thread, não tenho duvidas que é Uruguaiana!
> Parece uma cidade muito agradável, prospera e bem cuidada, principalmente para os padrões do sul do estado.
> A maior dificuldade deve ser estar tão isolada de qualquer outro centro urbano significativo.


Talvez Bagé seja a cidade mais "platina". Mas não conheço muito bem como para afirmar alguma coisa.

Uma coisa que chama a atenção, é que Santana do Livramento, mesmo sendo a mesma cidade com Rivera, é diferente do lado uruguaio. Você percebe que está de um lado ou do outro, sempre vai achar alguma caraterística. Ao contrário de Uruguaiana, que tem partes da cidade que parecem ser argentinas. Posso estar errado, mas é a impressão que tenho (no Street View fica muito evidente).


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Concordo. Arquitetônicamente, Bagé, Dom Pedrito e principalmente Quaraí parecem as mais platinas uruguaias. Uruguaiana é mais argentina, pela lógica. E livramento de fato pouco lembra uma cidade uruguaia. Parece uma cidade bem brasileira. Já Pelotas lembra um pouco do Uruguai, mas tb é uma cidade com forte influência portuguesa e em algumas regiões francesa e pomerana.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Eu tenho muito interesse em conhecer Uruguaiana, parece ser uma cidade "chique" rs, muita gente de família de dinheiro antigo. Esse ar platino de fato é um charme. Bagé também me passa uma ótima impressão.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

GMC16 said:


> Belas fotos, obrigado pelo thread! Vou com bastante frequência a Livramento. As construções do frigorífico Armour em estilo inglês (empresa americana) são belíssimas também. O frigorífico se instalou em 1917 e dominou a economia durante décadas (fechou em 80).
> 
> Foto do casarão principal - hoje funciona como salão de eventos / festas.
> View attachment 2032451
> ...


Não conhecia essas construções. São belíssimas. Tesouros!
Vc conhece algo das vinícolas e Casa Albarnoz de Livramento?


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Bem pacata parece ser Pinheiro Machado, também notei essa falta de continuidade das edificações históricas, são mais simples também e mimetizam o estilo platino com o estilo eclético luso-brasileiro, outra peculiaridade é que as edificações de esquina são chanfradas, algo muito comum na Argentina, imagino que deva ser algum regramento da cidade o que me parece bem interessante.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Esses prédios chanfrados nas esquinas evitando os ângulos retos são pra mim a grande marca de que uma cidade tem influência platina. Em Pelotas por exemplo tem os dois tipos, construções mais antigas seguem esse modelo e as mais recentes o abandonaram.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Ao mesmo tempo em que não há essa continuidade de edificações históricas, talvez pelo tamanho da cidade, o conjunto histórico de Pinheiro Machado parece ser bastante homogêneo e harmônico, além de bastante extenso para uma cidade que hoje soma 13 mil hab.. Lembrando que a Batalha fica uns 15 km da área urbana. Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!


----------



## GMC16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Eduhaus said:


> Não conhecia essas construções. São belíssimas. Tesouros!
> Vc conhece algo das vinícolas e Casa Albarnoz de Livramento?


Fui algumas vezes na Almadén, hoje da Miolo. Gosto muito do passeio, recomendo. O ideal é marcar visita porque pode conhecer todo o local, mas se for de última hora a loja fica aberta (fecha cedo tipo 17h).
Foi uma das primeiras (e das maiores) da fronteira, um grupo de espanhóis se não me engano, e depois venderam para a Miolo.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Como já sabia que as duas cidades tem menos atrativos que as vizinhas, ao menos na área urbana, acabei tirando poucas fotos e especialmente em Rosário do Sul minha passagem foi bem rápida. Caçapava do Sul até tem bastantes casas novas, um comércio movimentado, bastantes bares, etc. Não parece estagnada, nem pobre, embora os prédios históricos não sejam muitos e mais simples que as cidades da Campanha e Fronteira Oeste.

Já Rosário tem um aspecto mais estagnado, em compensação tem alguns prédios histórico bonitos e a praia de areias brancas, que é muito atrativa.

*Caçapava do Sul (RS) - 33 mil hab. (25 mil na área urbana) -260 km da capital
2ª Capital Farroupilha de 1839 a 1840 
Capital Gaúcha da Geodiversidade *











































Forte (Caçapava não se entrega, diz o lema da cidade)
































































*Rosário do Sul (RS) - 39 mil hab - 387 km da capital *

Fotos da praia de areias brancas, no Rio Santa Maria, a grande atração da cidade!



























Estas fotos agora são todas do entorno da praça e proximidades.





























































Como não tirei fotos da Matriz, vai uma imagem do GSW


















Paisagens


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Todas cidades muito bonitas e atrativas. A piorzinha é Rosario, mas mesmo assim não parece ruim. Tenho um amigo daí que fala que não se recomenda o banho nessa praia das areias brancas por conta de palometas (piranhas), diz que a água ali é infestada delas e sao bem vorazes 👀

Sei que todas essas cidades estão decrescendo em população, mas nas estimativas do IBGE Livramento está simplesmente derretendo. Espero que o próximo censo demonstre ser um equívoco.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Eu ainda fico de queixo caído de ver tantos conjuntos históricos nessas cidades. Uma jóia! Fico imaginando se todos eles fossem bem conservados e voltados de alguma forma para o turismo. Muito bom.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Essas duas cidades estão melhores do que eu esperava 👏👏 Aliás, Caçapava do Sul pode muito bem ser a mais ajeitada da Serra do Sudeste, uma região bastante precária no geral.
É difícil encontrar boas fotos desses municípios na internet, portanto o thread vai ficar como referência pra quem busca imagens nítidas das cidades que foram mostradas.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Pietrin said:


> Todas cidades muito bonitas e atrativas. A piorzinha é Rosario, mas mesmo assim não parece ruim. Tenho um amigo daí que fala que não se recomenda o banho nessa praia das areias brancas por conta de palometas (piranhas), diz que a água ali é infestada delas e sao bem vorazes 👀
> 
> Sei que todas essas cidades estão decrescendo em população, mas nas estimativas do IBGE Livramento está simplesmente derretendo. Espero que o próximo censo demonstre ser um equívoco.


É, pelas estimativas até que não estão decrescendo, mas os números oficiais devem revelar queda sim, sendo Rosário do Sul uma das maiores quedas. Acho que Livramento deve seguir caindo, mas num ritmo menor ao da década passada. A julgar pelos empregos formais do Caged x Pop urbana e o que vi da construção civil acho que Bagé deve ter o maior crescimento. Sei que tem outros fatores, mas minha percepção pessoal. 

De fato Rosário não é ruim, vi que vc comentou num outro thread, ao menos essas cidades da Campanha Gaúcha têm um traçado bonito e uma organização urbana boa, o que torna o aspecto não tão ruim, mesmo de bairros pobres, sem calçamento e casas humildes ao estilo metade sul. Mesmo cidades ricas do norte do RS têm aglomerações de casebres com aspecto pior. Em 2013 fui lá a trabalho e pude constatar isso.

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Mifars said:


> Eu ainda fico de queixo caído de ver tantos conjuntos históricos nessas cidades. Uma jóia! Fico imaginando se todos eles fossem bem conservados e voltados de alguma forma para o turismo. Muito bom.


Sim. E ao vivo impressiona ainda mais. De um modo geral estão melhorando na conservação. O turismo tb está melhorando, mas num ritimo bem mais lento. Valeu!☺


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Questore said:


> Essas duas cidades estão melhores do que eu esperava 👏👏 Aliás, Caçapava do Sul pode muito bem ser a mais ajeitada da Serra do Sudeste, uma região bastante precária no geral.
> É difícil encontrar boas fotos desses municípios na internet, portanto o thread vai ficar como referência pra quem busca imagens nítidas das cidades que foram mostradas.


Olha, achei Piratini bem ajeitada tb. Tanto a parte histórica como o restante da cidade.
Como vcs puderam ver nas fotos, quando cheguei em Caçapava estava escurecendo, o que fez que não visse tanto da cidade, principalmente dos bairros. Me lembrou algumas cidades do interior de SP, como Cunha. Danke!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Verdade, não lembrei de Piratini.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Olha de modo geral todas as cidades tem bom aspecto, claro áreas mais valorizadas e outras menos, como é normal. Mas me surpreende por tanto se falar na decadência da Campanha do quanto estas cidades estão bem, com seu patrimônio relativamente bem cuidado e valorizado. Percebo que hoje essas cidades tem mais consciência do patrimônio que ostentam, que por sinal é mais sofisticado que o que se encontra na metade norte do estado que se desenvolveu depois por óbvio.
Rosário do Sul é a outra cidade da campanha que morei, ela sempre foi ajeitadinha, tem nela um country club que foi construído por americanos ou ingleses, agora njá não lembro e cuja estrutura replicava o estilo deles, bem diferente do que se encontra na região. Já tomei banho no Rio Santa Maria e no verão é comum eles colocarem redes em áreas mais profundas para separar banhistas das palometas.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Fui dar uma pesquisada para relembrar e este clube era um Golf Club, que foi construído para os funcionários da empresa americasa Swift Armour SA, que se instalou na cidade em 1917 e chegava a ter 4 mil funcionários. 
Esse era o frigorífico em pleno funcionamento, foi fechado em 1982 e desde então a cidade ainda vive esta ferida.









Fonte


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

RVpoa said:


> Olha de modo geral todas as cidades tem bom aspecto, claro áreas mais valorizadas e outras menos, como é normal. *Mas me surpreende por tanto se falar na decadência da Campanha do quanto estas cidades estão bem*, com seu patrimônio relativamente bem cuidado e valorizado. Percebo que hoje essas cidades tem mais consciência do patrimônio que ostentam, que por sinal é mais sofisticado que o que se encontra na metade norte do estado que se desenvolveu depois por óbvio.
> Rosário do Sul é a outra cidade da campanha que morei, ela sempre foi ajeitadinha, tem nela um country club que foi construído por americanos ou ingleses, agora njá não lembro e cuja estrutura replicava o estilo deles, bem diferente do que se encontra na região. Já tomei banho no Rio Santa Maria e no verão é comum eles colocarem redes em áreas mais profundas para separar banhistas das palometas.


Concordo. Basta ver a renda per capita de várias regiões "cantadas em verso e prosa" no SSC e estão todas meio que emboladas com as "decadentes" do sul do RS. Regiões de Pelotas e Santa Maria já alcançaram e logo a região de Uruguaiana encosta nesse grupo tb!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Pelotas com PIB per Capita superior a Londrina... Difícil de acreditar.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Questore said:


> Pelotas com PIB per Capita superior a Londrina... Difícil de acreditar.


Isso até já foi discutido. Tem o fator Rio Grande que joga a média per capita regional bastante para cima. Mas ele não deixa de existir e mesmo se RG estivesse na média dos demais, ainda assim Pelotas não estaria ‘fora do bolo’.

Para contextualizar melhor, Rio Grande tem 200 mil hab., renda per capita de R$ 51.700, enquanto a Região de Pelotas 1 milhão de hab. Tira Rio Grande e a região ficaria mais ou menos no nível de Uruguaiana.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Acabou ou teremos mais pampa gaúcho?


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Edit


----------

